# [SOLVED] ideas for CPI video files?



## yarn2bspun (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey... I have a JVC HDD Camcorder and in transfering my video to the PC it appears as CPI video files that both XP and Vista don't seem to support. I haven't found any program that can read or convert these files. I know it's a very new format, but someones gotta have an idea on how to get these files into a workable format. Please help... thanx so much


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: ideas for CPI video files?*

As far as I know the CPI files are not the files that contain the video - they merely contain the clip info: time date etc
Which JVC camera do you have? Most JVC cameras use either the .MOD or .TOD file format for the actual video footage.
When you connect the camera to your PC and open the folder what do you see?


----------



## yarn2bspun (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ideas for CPI video files?*

Yeah I just figured that out. The files this camera uses is MTS files. They're such good quality. And in browsing forums I found a great program that converts them called Free AVCHD Converter. I'm using that now and it's great. Thanx for your post anyways


----------

